# some help please on port forwarding COD 2



## sycko (Mar 29, 2006)

i all! im on but home hub and no one can seem to join my server i start can any one tell me what i need to fill in in the port forward page and what with?
cant seem to upload my pic


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Click here and find your router in the list and click it.

Then find Call of Duty 2 and it will tell you what to do.

Any questions or problems, post back.


----------



## sycko (Mar 29, 2006)

thanx for the reply mate!
my bt home hub isnt on there and i have more boxes to fill out with the home hub like 


Protocol Port Range Translate To ... Trigger Protocol Trigger Port 






No port maps defined for this game or application. 






Any TCP UDP to Any TCP UDP


----------

